# Chumlee's thread - a Senior? Already?!



## swishywagga

Oh goodness, I have a lump in my throat, I'm just so happy that Chumlee found his way into your family. He's always making me smile and reminds me so much of Barnaby with his silly antics! 

Welcome to the Senior Forum gorgeous Chumlee, I will look forward to reading about all your adventures, Uncle Barnaby enjoys reading all your letters too so if you want to take sock stealing to the next level just let him know:wink2:! 

I hope you have many happy, healthy years ahead, big hugs and cyber socks flying over x:smile2:


----------



## brianne

*Another blizzard and Chum is loving it!*

So today we are just wrapping up another huge snowstorm. I think this one is officially a blizzard because of the blowing and limited visibility. Another 16 inches of snow. I really think we've had our share for this winter and would gladly send future storms to other parts of the country! 

Chumlee loves the snow but this one was a little hard to walk since now we have over 2 feet of snow! These are a couple of pictures of Chum and my backyard this morning. If I get the motivation to shovel off the deck and the hot tub, I think I'll have a soak and enjoy the winter wonderland instead of fussing about it. And Chum loves to hang around while someone is in the hot tub hoping that they will toss a snowball to him


----------



## swishywagga

Enjoy the snow Chumlee, I love your photo!.


----------



## Helo's Mom

Beautiful pup and beautiful snow!


----------



## brianne

So we are just wrapping up school vacation. My son and his girlfriend have been keeping busy playing in the snow and Chumlee has been tagging along. His girlfriend jokes with my son that she only started dating him so she could hang out with Chumlee.  

They went to one of Chum's favorite places to walk but the snow was pretty deep. DS's girlfriend told my son to grab a shovel from the back of the truck and the two of them shoveled a huge, long path for Chumlee so he could enjoy himself - love that girl! They've also taken him to the beach a couple of times so he can really run. I think Chum will need a rest after all this activity! 

Chum also made out really well on Valentine's Day, scoring a comfortable new bed. I think I spent three times more on Chum than I did on my DH and DS, but please don't tell them or I would be forced to deny it. 

In short, Chumlee is doing well and loving life! Have I ever mentioned how much I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this dog? :heartbeat

Here's a picture of Chumlee enjoying his new bed.


----------



## swishywagga

Oh Chumlee you are looking wonderful, what a great bed!. It seems you have an admirer, your brothers girlfriend sounds lovely. Of course I'm your number one fan in England though!. I hope you are still stealing those socks, maybe you should have hidden some in the snow. 

Im so glad you're doing well, you really give me a huge smile. Hugs to you gorgeous boy and please say hi to your mum from me x


----------



## B and G Mom

I don't know how I missed this thread before but I'm loving it!!! Obviously he was waiting especially for your family! 

Don't you worry Chumlee - age ain't nothin but a number!

That bed looks super comfortable, and it sure looks like he was enjoying the snow - does he think it's a tasty snack like my pups do?


----------



## brianne

B and G Mom said:


> That bed looks super comfortable, and it sure looks like he was enjoying the snow - does he think it's a tasty snack like my pups do?


I'm grateful to say that Chum does not chew on his bed, however none of his stuffed toys have any stuffing left! My house resembles a grisly murder scene with puffs of stuffing strewn around and empty sacks of plush fur. I've tried to get him toys without stuffing but he won't play with them. I think he gets great satisfaction in ripping holes and strewing stuffing around...


----------



## brianne

I've been wondering if I'm seeing signs of hearing loss in Chumlee. After all, he is nearly 12 years old. He occasionally fails to respond when I call him. It made me worry.

Then the other night as I cleaned the kitchen, I picked up 2 elbows of cooked macaroni and cheese off the counter and dropped them into Chumlee's bowl. Soft, noiseless, cooked macaroni.... 

The reaction was immediate. From UPSTAIRS (!) Chumlee heard this and came charging down the stairs to clean them up! 

So when he ignores my call, it appears that Chumlee is exercising his "selective hearing" rather than experiencing senior hearing loss. Case solved.


----------



## swishywagga

Haha, the stuffing is the best part!. The selective hearing made me smile as I seem to remember a certain Mr B doing something very similar :wink2:

I hope you all have a great weekend together and thanks for the cyber socks Chum I received them earlier x:smile2:


----------



## brianne

*An interesting encounter*

I feel like I am stuck in a pattern - I'm stuck at home in ANOTHER blizzard, so I'm updating Chumlee's thread. Hopefully the blizzard pattern is nearing the end for this winter, anyway...

Yesterday, in advance of the impending snow storm, I took Chumlee for an extra long walk, knowing that we probably wouldn't be going out today in the middle of it.

As I've mentioned, Chumlee is dog-reactive so I have to be very selective about the places where we exercise. One of our favorite places belongs to a friend. It is a large (5+ acres) fenced area with woods and fields which he uses to train his beagles for rabbit hunting. I always text him and get a response before we go and it is posted as private property so I feel ok with letting Chumlee off leash.

Chum was so excited and energetic. He ran and played and had an amazing time. We played a few games of 'hide and seek' where I hide and Chum finds me. It definitely keeps him on his toes when I "disappear" :

Near the end of our walk, Chum raced up ahead out of my sight. As I came within sight of him, I froze. Chum was standing face to face with an enormous Malamute!  

I thought I was going to faint with fear, waiting for them to begin fighting. I felt sick to my stomach but mentally I began to gear myself for breaking up a fight. I've watched so many videos and read so many articles about this to try and prepare myself just in case.

Instead, of fighting, they did lots of butt-sniffing and greeting!! I stayed back and watched their body language. Both dogs looked surprisingly relaxed. The other dog's owner appeared and I shouted to her to leave the dogs alone - don't approach. She complied and we each continued our walk in opposite directions. Chumlee and the other dog (almost) played together for a couple of minutes, then each of them turned away to follow us!

I have no idea if the Malamute was male or female - it had so much hair! But from the size of it, I'd guess it was male. I was so thrilled that my dog-reactive Chumlee didn't try to fight! He acted like a regular, ordinary Golden!!

For those of you with "ordinary", non-reactive dogs, this probably sounds dumb, but it was such a huge relief to see Chum behave nicely with another animal. The rescue group that I adopted him from had warned me repeatedly that I would always have to be on guard and I have taken their words to heart. 

I have seen Chumlee play respectfully with a small female beagle who wandered into our yard one day, but I wasn't sure if it was just a fluke or not.

The behaviorist we visited a couple of years ago said that Chumlee's re-activeness was most likely anxiety-related rather than true aggression. 

I called my friend when I got home and it turns out his wife had given her friend permission to use the area recently but the person was supposed to call first - she didn't. Anyways, we are the only 2 people they have given permission to use the property and I think we have it straightened out now so it won't happen again.

I wouldn't have wished for the encounter with another dog to occur, but now it gives me a little sense of relief that I don't have to be QUITE as paranoid as I have been. I will continue to be watchful, though.


----------



## brianne

*'bark, bark' What's that, Chum? Timmy's in the well?!*

When we go for walks, I have Chumlee dragging a long lead so that I can get hold of him if necessary (like when he ignores a recall...) Occasionally the lead gets stuck and Chum has this very demanding bark (like Lassie's special "Timmy's in the well" bark ) he uses that lets me know he is stuck so I will go and fix the situation.

Lately, however, he has used his "I'm stuck" bark to trick me! I obediently turn around at the sound of that bark and walk back to him, only to have sneaky Chumlee dart away gleefully! It seems he just isn't ready to leave yet! I asked DH if Chum ever pulled that trick with him and DH admitted he had been fooled more than once.

It makes me think of another thread when posters asked themselves "Are you smarter than a golden retriever?" I guess my answer would have to be "No, not this time!" 

Anybody else have a clever, sneaky senior? (or youngster?  )


----------



## swishywagga

That's cute and clever, I think Chum has definitely been talking to Barnaby! :wink2:


----------



## brianne

swishywagga said:


> That's cute and clever, I think Chum has definitely been talking to Barnaby! :wink2:


Ummmm, yes! When I typed the phrase "clever, sneaky senior", an image of the handsome Mr. B came to mind! That dear Barnaby is so helpful to his friends!!


----------



## KathyL

How did I miss this! I'm not on a lot and usually glance over topics picking and choosing and when I saw Chumlee -- well I had to start from the beginning. He is so handsome and now with a little sugar face he can charm his way out of anything. His story is so much like that of Harley. Harley had a bad start in life and lucked out when a neighbor stepped in and asked the owner to consider rescue. He was probably 2 at the time and then he was adopted by a family with another golden and two small children. Well that didn't work because he stole food from the kids and didn't get along with their golden so he went back into rescue. The rescue then said no children and he prefers to be the only dog, yep dog reactive. When his foster Mom brought him over, he walked into the kitchen and carried a bowl of water into the living room, then climbed on the sofa and looked out the window while we talked. I mean talk about making yourself at home. When we let him outside he ran around the yard like it was his. He was perfect except that like you I had to be on high alert walking him. Oddly enough he liked the small dogs on the block but mid-size or larger he looked for a fight and he was a solid 89 lbs. so I always had 2 leads in case he snapped one. 
Your area is beautiful. Maine always strikes me as being something special. I even have to get my garden seeds from Pinetree in Maine!
I look forward to Chumlee's updates.


----------



## B and G Mom

Ha ha ha - I had a senior dog with selective hearing as well... my GSD mix when he got to be older gave up "coming when called" but he had no problem coming for dinner and yes I do think they tend to get sneakier! lol I think they feel like they've "earned it" once they get to a certain age. 

Good for him and the interaction with the malamute! I think it helps when it's anxiety and both dogs are either on leash or off - that way they feel the playing field is "equal"... I know it can be that way for Fitz.


----------



## brianne

KathyL said:


> How did I miss this! I'm not on a lot and usually glance over topics picking and choosing and when I saw Chumlee -- well I had to start from the beginning. He is so handsome and now with a little sugar face he can charm his way out of anything. His story is so much like that of Harley. Harley had a bad start in life and lucked out when a neighbor stepped in and asked the owner to consider rescue. He was probably 2 at the time and then he was adopted by a family with another golden and two small children. Well that didn't work because he stole food from the kids and didn't get along with their golden so he went back into rescue. The rescue then said no children and he prefers to be the only dog, yep dog reactive. When his foster Mom brought him over, he walked into the kitchen and carried a bowl of water into the living room, then climbed on the sofa and looked out the window while we talked. I mean talk about making yourself at home. When we let him outside he ran around the yard like it was his. He was perfect except that like you I had to be on high alert walking him. Oddly enough he liked the small dogs on the block but mid-size or larger he looked for a fight and he was a solid 89 lbs. so I always had 2 leads in case he snapped one.
> Your area is beautiful. Maine always strikes me as being something special. I even have to get my garden seeds from Pinetree in Maine!
> I look forward to Chumlee's updates.


I didn't realize your Harley was dog-reactive. It sounds like he and Chumlee have a lot in common. They even look like twins - both of them devilishly handsome.  It takes a lot of work to manage a reactive dog. Chumlee has taught me a lot. Thank goodness Harley found you!

In the other thread about "Chewy the rescue dog" I kept thinking about how much he looked like Chumlee and Harley and how wonderful it would be if he went to live with you to steal a spot on your sofa!


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Chum and Mum, hope you're having lots of fun!


----------



## Jim and Hank

Enjoyed reading the story so far and look forward to hearing more. Thanks heavens the snow has finally stopped eh? We are loosing the last of it here and soon it will be down to the cottage for six months or so.


----------



## brianne

I'm happy to say that I think Spring has finally arrived! It seems like every time I update Chumlee's thread there has been a blizzard going on! 

Chumlee is doing well but he is definitely mourning the loss of his precious snow. There was a huge, tall pile of snow beside the deck where we shoveled. Chum loved to lay on top of this pile and roll with a look of bliss on his face. Now his big snow mountain is reduced to a small, low patch and will probably be gone in a day or so.....poor Chum.

He also seems to be getting a little sassier as time goes on. The other day when DH was eating Chumlee's favorite sneak food, Cheez-its, Chum was gated upstairs to allow my floor to dry. In frustration, Chum gave his "demanding bark" because he couldn't get near the Cheez-its, so DH obediently walked over to give him some - across my wet, freshly washed floor! :doh: Um, dear, that's why Chumlee was gated!!

So Chum is hard at work re-training both of us to do his bidding, now playing the "Senior Card". And we're allowing it because like most parents of seniors, we think he has kinda earned it.


----------



## swishywagga

Wonderful update, I just love that he's now playing the Senior card!!. Big hugs flying over to you Chum and I hope you're still stealing those socks and make sure you keep your humans well and truly under your paw! xxx


----------



## Charliethree

Bless your heart for giving Chumlee his forever home, and understanding that his 'special needs' just made him even more special. There is something wonderful about the senior years, we allow them to choose, to decide 
'this' way, not 'that' way from time to time, and yes, even accept that 'selective hearing' as perhaps that is how it is 'meant to be'. They have earned the 'right', the privilege of living life on 'their terms', so sweet, so gentle, and so very loving and giving. They are simply amazing!


----------



## B and G Mom

Awww he really has DH trained I see! Too funny! So glad he is doing well!!!


----------



## brianne

All the snow is gone from our yard and Chumlee is dejected about it. That makes one of us! 

Other than missing the snow, Chum is having a good Spring with lots of walks (and lots of ticks, too). I have heard that this may be a bad year with a huge tick population. Ugh! Chum is taking his NexGuard so we should be ok.

In our latest adventure, Chumlee found a porcupine during one of our walks at our friend's land. Fortunately for all of us, it ran up a tree before Chum could get close enough to get a mouthful of quills. Chum was standing on his hind legs with his front feet against tree, barking and daring the rodent to come down. He looked incredulous when I insisted that he leave the porcupine alone. "Are you kidding me, Mom?! I just KNOW I can catch him!!" 

I've also been thinking a lot about joint supplements lately after reading a recent thread about them. I feel a little ridiculous that I never thought much about them before now. I'm thinking that Dasuquin is what I will probably order. Anything to help the odds of my boy staying active and comfortable. Anyone have any thoughts of what they have used for their seniors?

P.S. Chumlee sends lots of hugs and clean cyber socks to his favorite person "across the pond" :smooch:


----------



## swishywagga

I'm laughing at the image of Chum and the porcupine!. I'm glad it turned out well, love that he's just so curious! Hugs and socks received, thanks Chum, I'm sending you a big hug and a cracker and cheese back! xxx


----------



## KathyL

I like the "senior card"! They really do train their humans well, don't they? I can't believe that your snow lasted this long. We've been snow free for almost 2 months but now it's raining and I'll take snow over mud any day. Tell Chumlee to back off the critters, porcupine quills don't sound like fun.


----------



## brianne

It's been ages since I updated Chumlee's thread! No snowstorm this time. Instead it's in the high 80s with high humidity. Yuck! But I'll definitely take this over snow any day!

Chumlee celebrated his 12th birthday in May (I think I made another thread instead of adding it to this one). Life was going along wonderfully and I was finally beginning to relax about Chum's aging when WHAM! Chum came up lame and could no longer leap up on the bed! 

I went into full-blown panic mode, fearing that this was the beginning of the end. I turned into a little bit of a crazy person and definitely over-did it by "helping" Chum do everything. I couldn't stop myself. I think I ordered about $200 of joint supplements, too. I noticed my DH and son exchanging "she's completely gone off the deep end" glances but ignored them. Eventually, thankfully, Chumlee got better and is now leaping on and off the bed at will. Just a pulled muscle apparently. Well, ok, so MAYBE I over-reacted just a little tiny bit. 

DH wonders why I haven't gone crazy over his sore knee like I did over Chum's lameness. Ummm, help yourself to Chum's joint supplements, dear....

Chum has been having a good summer. Plenty of BBQs, Cheez-Its and a nice walk each morning during the coolest part of the day make him really happy. We often walk near a seafood shipping company. Some of the workers heard how much Chumlee loves the snow and several times when they saw us, a mound of shaved ice magically appeared on the ground for Chumlee's rolling pleasure! We all get a huge laugh watching him leap around and celebrate his frozen treasure. 

Next week I hope to get a little time off to go to our camp to relax and let Chumlee swim. My favorite place on earth. I'll be sure to post pictures.


----------



## KathyL

Happy Belated Birthday Chumlee!! I don't think you're crazy for catering to your boy. Everytime Harley had surgery on his leg I would take the bedroom apart and put the mattress on the floor -- easy for him to walk on bed but not so easy for me!! I really think he thought something was wrong with me not him.


the story about the "ice" from the fishing company really took me back many years. Many years ago there was a company that made ice that was about a half mile from where I used to live and it was on my walk with my wild golden MacGyver. They used to dump the "ice" on the side and there would be a hill of snow in summer and MacGyver would climb it and begin to dig in. He loved it, but people liked the ice for their cooler and would complain when they came for ice and saw this big golden digging in the ice. That's nice they do that for Chumlee. 


Did you see that Helen updated Grady's blog about a month ago -- I was happy to see that Grady is still up to his antics! 


I'll be watching for Chumlee's "vacation" pictures.


----------



## swishywagga

Oh Chum, I'm so sorry that I missed your birthday, I think as you are a senior now you should have another one, so Happy Birthday Chumlee!!!!, plus you must receive extra treats and presents to celebrate as well. Love that you got your fix of ice rolling in, just shows what a perfectly "cool" dog you are, hugs, rubs and socks flying over to you x


----------



## brianne

Another long span in between updating Chumlee's thread. I had trouble logging into GRF for a while and have just gotten around to remedying the problem.

Chumlee continues to do well. I feel so superstitious typing that, as though I'm daring the Fates!

Chum got to our camp twice this summer and enjoyed swimming and chasing sticks. We really limited how many times we threw his sticks, but he was pretty insistent. My young great-nephews enjoyed seeing Chumlee in the water because their dog absolutely refuses to swim. They DIDN'T appreciate the repeated showers they got when when he came out of the water and shook all over them! 

I'm not sure how many more trips to camp are in Chumlee's future since he came up lame for a couple of days after each trip. We'll have to wait and see.

DS graduated from high school in June (I still can hardly believe it) and summer was busy with jobs and friends. At the end of August, we hosted 10+ boys for a backyard sleepover to say goodbye to summer and to say goodbye to the boys before several of them headed off to college. These are the boys my DS has been friends with since elementary school and we have watched them grow up. They had a huge campfire and we had several tents set up in our backyard. Chumlee insisted on staying outside with the boys. He loves them like we do. They played some football and badminton and ate lots and lots (and LOTS) of food. I don't want to think about how many hotdogs and Cheez-its Chumlee consumed that night. :uhoh: Everyone had so much fun and behaved so well, including Chum, that I was sorry to see it end. 

So we are settling into Fall and Chum has been enjoying lots of walks and rides in the car. He has been doing well except the one hiccup around Halloween when DS left a bowl of candy on the coffee table and Chumlee scarfed down 5 or 6 pieces of candy, wrappers and all! :doh: Off to the Vet. Thankfully it wasn't chocolate, but he had an upset stomach for a couple of days as the wrappers passed through his system. After a few days of boiled rice and hamburger he is back to himself again.

I guess that's it for now. We are just enjoying Chumlee and savoring his senior years. Now I have to get ready to make breakfast. Chum knows that Sunday morning means a cooked egg will appear on top of his breakfast. If I wait much longer to start cooking, I'll definitely get the "stink eye"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

You and Chumlee had a busy summer...... sounds like it was full of a lot of fun and some special memories were shared with her son and his friends. 

Great to hear Chumlee is doing well, these Seniors are very special.


----------



## cwag

Sounds like Chumley is living the good life.


----------



## swishywagga

So glad Chumlee continues to keep everyone on their toes!, he maybe a senior now but it's good to hear that he's still got his stealing instincts. Glad you all enjoyed your summer with your son and his friends, the years really fly by don't they!.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Just discovered this thread. Love your story. Sorry for the loss of your first two pets. But, I am so thankful to you that you were able to take a sad event in your life and turn it into a happy ending for Chumlee. You are so lucky to the have found each other. And he really is beautiful!!


----------



## Charliethree

Chumlee is a very handsome boy! Lucky to have landed in such a wonderful forever home! Bless the rescue for not giving up on him! Sounds like he had wonderful summer, enjoying himself, way to go Chumlee!!
Wishing you all many more!


----------



## brianne

Another update. Not a ton to report but I have a few minutes...

Chumlee had a great month of November. It's trickier to safely go for walks in the woods during hunting season, but Sunday is a no-hunting day so we took lots of long walks at his favorite place, our friends' fenced land. Picture attached.

We had huge wind storm early in the month and we lost our electricity for a few hours. All of our smoke detectors are hard-wired with a battery back-up. Despite replacing all the batteries just a couple of months ago, our detectors started to 'chirp' when we lost electricity. Chumlee went absolutely NUTS! He acted so frightened by the chirps, leaping on and off our bed, trying to hide in the closet, trying to crawl under the bed, etc. I've never seen him so unhinged! His eyes were huge and it was hard to get his attention. It was so sad. 

Anyone else noticed that their dog is frightened of electronic noises?? We've gotten the smoke detectors checked by our electrician so hopefully that won't happen again.

Lastly, Chumlee discovered a mouse had been in my car!! He was fascinated by a corner in my hatchback and wouldn't leave it alone. When I looked to see what he had found, I saw the evidence of a mouse, but thankfully not the mouse, itself! 

I'm pretty freaked out imagining a little mouse riding around in my car with me and told DH that I'm trading my car in. He's trying to "talk me off the ledge". He pointed out that Chumlee loves my car and has worked hard to "customize" my car with all his fur. 

DH assured me that it would be much cheaper to set a trap for the rotten little rodent, so we (he) did. Now, I have to go to an appointment but DH isn't home so I have to go check the trap ALL BY MYSELF!! Ugh! I don't know if I hope that I caught him, which means I have to dispose of him or if I'd rather have the little critter still there, unseen, still "riding shotgun" with me. :uhoh:


----------



## cwag

Both my two bridge Goldens were totally freaked by the chirp of the smoke alarm and Tawny shared that fear with Eva. We had a storm one time in Texas that kept flicking the power off and making the detector chirp and whine. It started a life long fear of storms and then even the beep tone of some microwave ovens in Honeybear to the point it was almost a relief when she went deaf in her old age. I had to buy and then return 3 counter top microwaves until I found one with a beep tone that did not turn her into a frantic terrified dog desperate to get out of the house.


----------



## brianne

Another blizzard has just screamed through Maine, giving me some extra time to update Chumlee's thread.

The weather here has been brutally cold - not great for taking walks, much to Chumlee's dismay. I also had a health scare which has limited the time I can spend outside walking. Doing better each day, though.

I tried to remedy the lack of formal exercise by adding some extra length to Chum's tie-out. He loves the extra access he has to the yard and is doing lots of running and romping in the snow. He also developed a silly new game all by himself! We have 2 sets of steps on our deck. With the extra length to his tie-out, he can now reach the "wrong" steps - too far away from the door for me to let him in. (And I can't safely go outside a lot right now.) 

I tried to convince him to go off the deck and come up the "right" stairs for me to let him in. Nope. He stood there and barked at me. In desperation, I got the broom and took a couple steps outside and waved it at him. This thrilled Chum to pieces! A new game! He spun around and leaped off the deck and came flying up the "right" steps. Now, each and every time he goes out, we have to play his new favorite game! Silly boy. 

Chumlee's New Year's Resolution is to stop killing his stuffies. He got a couple new ones for Christmas and I can see the internal conflict he has in this picture ....

That's it for now. Stay warm, everyone.


----------



## Karen519

*Chumlee*

Your Chumlee is beautiful and I just love his stories!
Give him big kisses for me!


----------



## KathyL

What a treat to come on the forum and see two Chumlee updates -- yep, like you I occasionally have to re-log in and insist I know the password and am kicked off and don't always come back soon! I love the picture of him in November with his trendy bandanna on. You're still dashing Chum! And by the time you read this post, that green stuffy is probably history. 


I haven't followed all the eastern storms and sorry to hear you were hit again. I don't want to jinx it here in SE Wisconsin where it's cold but so far snow so minimal you could sweep it off the sidewalks. I'm beginning to think Wisconsin might be the new winter haven for east coast and southerners!! Yep, putting that in writing is guaranteed to put a foot on my doorstep by morning. 


Keep warm and stay healthy Brianne and Chum!


----------



## swishywagga

Killing stuffies eh Chum, you must be secretly communicating with Barnaby!.


----------



## sophieanne

Thanks for sharing Chumlee with us. He's gorgeous and very loved . His stories are like my 11yr 3 mth old Sophie. I'm happy to read your posts on how he's doing.


----------



## brianne

Much to my shock, Chumlee has kept his New Year's Resolution thus far. I even got him a couple of extra toys on the Christmas clearance rack, including Hermie from Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer. Although I have noticed Chum nibbling on him, even Hermie's little elf shoes are still intact!

Chum went to the groomer earlier in the week. She's probably not the most skilled groomer (notice Chum's "Great Dane feet" in the picture with the fur shaved off), but she is incredibly kind and gentle and Chumlee really likes her. Actually the shaved feet kinda help keep the snow from sticking in Chum's paws. Anyways, he is now squeaky-clean and soft and extra-huggable. :smooch:

The cold snap has broken here so we can spend a bit more time outside. Chumlee has been able to go for extra walks and extra rides in the car which makes him very happy. I have begun working with him again on using the telescoping ramp to enter and exit the car, but he's not thrilled about it. I'm trying to lessen and stress and strain on his senior joints rather than let him jump in and out of the car. I had the ramp for my senior Bridge girl and she took to it readily but Chumlee is definitely a tougher nut to crack...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Chumlee is such a special boy, the Seniors are a very special gift. 
I am really enjoying read his thread, I was able to get caught up on everything I've missed this morning......

This quote is priceless-



> "Know that you are the perfect age. Each year is precious and special for you shall only live it once. Be comfortable with growing older." by Louise Hay


----------



## swishywagga

Chumlee is so lovely, and I'm very impressed that he's being kind to his stuffies!. I hope he starts to get used to the ramp, maybe some treats placed on it would entice him, however, Barnaby wouldn't use one either, my hubby ended up lifting him in with me the other side holding a treat!


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Chumlee is such a special boy, the Seniors are a very special gift.
> I am really enjoying read his thread, I was able to get caught up on everything I've missed this morning......
> 
> This quote is priceless-


That quote is just perfect!


----------



## brianne

swishywagga said:


> Chumlee is so lovely, and I'm very impressed that he's being kind to his stuffies!. I hope he starts to get used to the ramp, maybe some treats placed on it would entice him, however, Barnaby wouldn't use one either, my hubby ended up lifting him in with me the other side holding a treat!


That Barnaby was so clever to train you both to give him treats and still get his own way!  Chumlee hasn't exactly figured out how to do that, but it's only a matter of time! I'm sure the handsome Mr. B will give him a few pointers...

I brought the ramp inside and laid it flat on the floor and Chum will willingly walk across it for a treat. Then I lifted the ramp and put it on one step for a bit of an incline and he will do that too. He will even walk across it outside, but trying to get him to walk up the ramp into the car is challenging. He tries to rush and nearly knocks the ramp down! I know if he has a scare like that, he'll never use the ramp again. We'll keep working on it.


----------



## brianne

*Rocketing to the top....*

of Santa's Naughty List ! RIP Hermie the Elf 

Some of you may be aware from the January Photo Contest that Chumlee's New Year's Resolution was to stop killing his stuffies. He even got a couple of extra toys since he seemed so sincere....including Santa and Rudolph's best friend, Hermie the elf.

The month was going along so well, Chum was sticking to his resolution and then BAM! In one day Chumlee managed to jump straight to the top of the Santa's Naughty List by killing Hermie. And just for good measure he decided to do a little work on the wall beside his bed, getting on MY naughty list!

I may be sending Chumlee to the North Pole for penance since Santa will be a little short-handed this year...


----------



## swishywagga

I don't know what to say except just look at that face!!!!!


----------



## brianne

*Chumlee the Trickster*

Another update. A couple of weeks ago we had mostly bare ground and spring seemed just around the corner. Everyone was happy about this except Chumlee. He began his usual sad, end-of-winter routine, sitting and rolling on the last pile of snow in the backyard where we shoveled it off our deck.

Then Mother Nature decided to go crazy and sent 3 snowstorms - 2 of them blizzards! and it was goodbye bare ground, hello winter again. Ugh! Chum was ecstatic!! Every morning he celebrates anew when he steps outside and sees his beloved snow blanketing the whole yard. I have to admit, it makes me like the snow just a little bit more when I see how happy Chumlee is about it. 

And one more new development with Chumlee - he has become a serious trickster when it comes to his meals.

Before we adopted him, a trainer taught Chumlee to go to a designated spot to wait for his meal. He has continued that routine ever since he has come to live with us (he trained us to this  ). He used to wait until we picked up his bowl and he would run to the rug in front of our sliding door and wait while we prepared his meal. He would wait to be released then happily go eat his meal.

Now, Chumlee has decided to take matters into his own paws. He comes downstairs at mealtimes and goes directly to his spot and stands. He doesn't wait until we are preparing his meals to go to the spot! He initiates the meal prep!! He stares at each of us, sometimes adding a little whine to get our attention. DH or I obediently get up and give Chumlee his meal. 

The problem is that Chum is now doing this several times a day so DH and I second-guess ourselves about whether we have already fed him or not! Chum has gotten quite a few extra meals. :doh: It has gotten so bad that DH and I had to put a chart and initial it when we feed him.

So in our household the answer to the question, "Are you smarter than a Golden Retriever?" is too often "No!" :


----------



## cwag

Funny, Chumlee stories. He sounds joyful and smart.


----------



## sdain31y

What a fantastic dog.


----------



## swishywagga

That is so funny, he's so smart. I sometimes think that despite our goldens getting on in years there are times when you just know that there's still the naughty young pup in there and it's lovely to see. I'm so happy that Chumlee continues to do well, treasure each day with your gorgeous boy. P.S. please pass on a big hug and a cracker and cheese from me!


----------



## brianne

Here's a picture of Chumlee doing some of his best work, trying to convince DH and I that we definitely, positively forgot to feed him for the last several weeks even though we marked it on our new chart. 

He takes up his position on the designated spot and begins the display. Note the soulful eyes and earnest expression...pretty convincing


----------



## tikiandme

What a clever, precious boy!


----------



## swishywagga

brianne said:


> Here's a picture of Chumlee doing some of his best work, trying to convince DH and I that we definitely, positively forgot to feed him for the last several weeks even though we marked it on our new chart.
> 
> He takes up his position on the designated spot and begins the display. Note the soulful eyes and earnest expression...pretty convincing



Aw, that face! :--heart:


----------



## brianne

swishywagga said:


> P.S. please pass on a big hug and a cracker and cheese from me!


Chum sends his thanks for the hug and cracker and cheese. He's grateful that his Aunt Swishy is looking after him since his own mom and dad give him a mere 2 meals a day. He's working hard on re-training them to feed him each and every time he goes to his designated spot, but they are slow learners...

Chum is sending sloppy kisses and a whole basket of clean cyber socks. :smooch:


----------



## swishywagga

Thanks Chum, I always appreciate socks! :You_Rock_


----------



## KathyL

Well you know how as you get older, you kind of forget sometimes, so maybe Chumlee is having those senior moments and he just doesn't remember having breakfast or dinner. He really doesn't seem to be the kind of dog who would try to pull one over on you, would he??


----------



## brianne

KathyL said:


> Well you know how as you get older, you kind of forget sometimes, so maybe Chumlee is having those senior moments and he just doesn't remember having breakfast or dinner. He really doesn't seem to be the kind of dog who would try to pull one over on you, would he??


You do raise a great point! No, you're absolutely right. Chum would never, ever, ever deliberately try to trick us into giving him an extra meal! Must be an honest mistake...


----------



## brianne

I posted some of these pictures in the picture section, but thought I'd include a couple in his own thread too.

I took Chumlee for a walk yesterday at our friend's property and Chumlee was overjoyed to find one left-over patch of snow and he savored it like a rare gem! The rest of us are ready to be done with winter and snow, but Chum goes into a depression this time of year.

He continues to do well. My DH and I went away for a long weekend and left him home with our son. According to our DS, Chumlee moped around while we were gone. I missed him sooooo much and couldn't wait to get home to see him. Thankfully, he was quick to forgive us (after we took him for a long walk and gave him far too many treats).


----------



## swishywagga

Precious Chum, love the photos, I can just imagine how pleased he was to have you back, bless him x


----------



## brianne

Another long span between updating Chumlee's thread. For the most part, things have been blissfully uneventful. Chum still enjoys his walks and car rides. I'm grateful to say that he is very energetic and we sometimes forget he is a teen.

Chum continues to be quite a trickster. His latest escapade involves ice cream. DH and I took Chum for a ride in our antique Jeep. Chum loves to feel the wind in his face and ears! Not surprisingly, we ended up at the local ice cream stand. We went and ordered small cones for DH and I and a small "puppy cup" (dish of vanilla with a little dog biscuit on top!) for Chumlee. To our surprise, Chum acted distracted and disinterested in his cup. We got worried that maybe he was: too hot, too excited, too nervous, had an upset tummy, etc., etc., etc. DH and I quickly finished our ice cream except the cone. I was looking for a place to toss my cone so that we could hurry and get Chum home. Suddenly Chum hopped forward and snatched the empty cone out of my hand and happily chowed down on it! Then he gladly accepted the cone DH offered him. And, once our cones were gone, he then slurped down his puppy cup! It seems that Chum was holding out on us and just waiting for the cones! Such a goofy boy and DH and I repeatedly fall for his tricks! 

Lastly, a couple of weeks ago Chum got schooled in messing with skunks! Again!

Every Sunday morning, DH and Chum get up early and go for their walk, allowing me to sleep in a bit. On this day, they got up extra early and headed out. Apparently it was so early, that one of the local skunks had not gone to bed yet for the day. 

Chum spotted the skunk and bolted towards her, ignoring DH's call. Not surprisingly, Chum got a huge blast right in the face and chest. Chum threw himself on the ground and started to roll in an attempt to get the lovely perfume off while the skunk sauntered away.

DH arrives at home and proceeds to tell me that "WE" have a problem to deal with. No, dear, it sounds like YOU have a problem!  

I crawled out of bed and mixed up the "skunk recipe" for Chum. Poor guy looked so forlorn at the awful turn of events. Luckily, he was still wearing a bandanna from the night before and much of the "perfume" was on it, so we tossed it away. What a yucky ordeal! DH and I were gagging at the smell and Chumlee couldn't understand why we were so persistent in giving him a bath! 

Most of the smell is gone now, but when he gets wet we get a pungent reminder of Chum's adventure. 

I guess that's it for now. Getting ready to host our annual 4th of July BBQ. Chumlee enjoys it so much. I have been scurrying around searching for and destroying every little firecracker I can find. DH and DS love them but Chum does NOT. They will be asking me if I've seen them and of course my answer will be an innocent "No". Please don't tell them or I will be forced to deny it! 

Happy Independence Day to all our US friends!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really sorry Chumlee had a run in with a skunk again, what a way to start the day off. 

I got a good laugh out of this-



> DH arrives at home and proceeds to tell me that "WE" have a problem to deal with. No, dear, it sounds like YOU have a problem!


Happy 4th of July to you all, enjoy the day!


----------



## swishywagga

Oh no, sorry to hear about the mishap with the skunk!. I laughed at Chum grabbing the ice cream cone, I remember a certain doggy doing something very similar!.


----------



## goldy1

I've enjoyed reading Chumlee's senior thread. He is a lucky boy to have been rescued by Peppertree. A wonderful group. And then you getting him.
I have such trouble accepting that Chance is a senior too and am trying to just embrace and enjoy every day. I like the quote in your opening post of this thread.


----------



## brianne

It's been ages without an update, as usual. Life has been really busy but I have a minute so here goes.

Chumlee had a fun summer, although it was incredibly humid here. He didn't enjoy that part so much because it really put a crimp in our walks. I hesitated to exercise him very much during the worst of it because he is really affected by the heat. It's difficult to find places to swim because of his dog-reactiveness, but we took a couple trips to our camp on the hottest days to help him keep cool. I'm attaching a picture of the fearless stick-retriever at camp looking blissfully happy. 

With Autumn here and cooler weather, we are able to get back to our walking schedule which makes Chum so happy.

Chum continues to attempt to trick DH and I into giving him an additional meal by standing in his "feed me" place on the rug and staring innocently at us and communicating telepathically. "No, ignore that mark on the chart. Despite what it says, you most DEFINITELY forgot to feed me! Honest!"

This morning, Chum the Opportunist scored big. I was upstairs working intently on a project. DH had gone downstairs and given Chumlee a Milkbone before leaving to do errands. I eventually became aware of lots of activity downstairs. I looked around upstairs but didn't see Chum. I went downstairs to investigate further and caught Chum in the act of helping himself to a dog biscuit! It seems DH had left the closet door open and left the lid off the Milkbone container so Chum decided it was an all-you-can-eat buffet! I don't know how many he managed to sneak before I realized what was going on! :uhoh:

Well, I guess you gotta love his ingenuity...

Chumlee is getting a little greyer and lumpier (me too!) but I'm happy to say that he continues to do well at nearly 13 1/2. I feel very blessed and grateful. :smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great update, especially the part about Chumlee helping himself to the "all you can eat" dog bones........

He looks great, enjoy your cooler temps and walks. Still waiting for fall to arrive here...


----------



## swishywagga

I was just thinking about you all yesterday!. Great update, so glad to hear that Chumlee is keeping you all on your toes. Just love that boy for helping himself to the treats!.


----------



## LynnC

What a wonderful update. 13 1/2 is certainly a gift nowadays!


----------



## brianne

A couple of months gone, so time for another update.

Blissfully, things are still pretty uneventful with Chumlee. Deer hunting season is over here so we can get back to our usual walks and that makes him so happy.

Last week, my car, (aka "The Dogmobile) was in the shop and the mechanic was stumped. I had a rental car with a clearly stated "No Pets" policy. Chum was stymied and a little irritated that suddenly he couldn't go for rides for a couple of days. He would look out the window and growl at the rental car like it was an evil stranger in our driveway. Made us chuckle. 

The Dogmobile is back and Chum is elated to again be able visit the ladies at the bank and other drivethru windows again. 

My DS is doing well and has a great job that he loves. He tells us the only thing he needs now is a new girlfriend (he and his GF broke up several months ago.)

All the young 20-somethings use an online app to meet other singles in the local area and I jokingly suggested that he take a picture with Chumlee to be his profile picture. I guaranteed he would get dozens and dozens of matches because Chum is so irresistible. DS rolled his eyes but to humor me, he did just that. DS, DH and I were eating dinner at a casual restaurant. Suddenly, DS's phone started dinging repeatedly. DS tried to hide it, but I asked him what was going on.

He finally admitted he had gotten 27 "interested" girls in about 15 minutes after posting the picture of himself with Chumlee! See, son! I told you that Chum is a "chick magnet'! And obviously, the girls have good taste!!  

Chumlee had his usual Sunday morning egg on top of his breakfast and then took a few minutes to gnaw on his Himalayan chew and mess up the extra blankets on his bed. Such an exhausting morning that he has decided to take a little snooze....


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, that's so cute, Chum certainly is a real hit with the girls and now he's showing his brother how it's done!. Really glad hear he's doing do well and enjoying his wonderful senior years. I hope you all have a great festive season and an even better New Year xxx


----------



## brianne

It's nearly Spring and not much new to report, thankfully. 

Chumlee is still delighting in the snow that the rest of us are so sick of. He makes sure to start each day by sticking his face in the snow followed with a good roll. Maybe he was a Malamute in another life...

In December, my old car, aka "The Dogmobile" finally let me know it was time to go. At almost 200,000 miles I had to agree but it was awful. Am I the only one who gets ridiculously attached to a car?! If the Rainbow Bridge accepts cars, I think that's where mine will go since I spent so much time transporting animals! So many memories. Anyways I began my search, knowing it had to be comfortable for Chumlee and I found just the car. It's kind of ugly and bears a striking resemblance to a toaster but Chum can get in and out of it quite easily. He's happy with his new ride. 

And I just had to share silly picture of Chum. I was sound asleep and I thought DH was, too, based on the quiet breathing I heard beside me. Then I opened my eyes and found myself nose to nose with Chumlee's handsome face. At nearly 14, he can still jump up on the bed. I just love this dog! :x


----------



## swishywagga

That photo is SO cute, Chumlee is adorable. Sorry to hear about your car, you made me giggle about it going to The Rainbow Bridge, I'm sure all the dogs will be riding around having a blast!. Please give Chum a hug and some treats from me, great to hear from you as always.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww Chumlee, was a beautiful sugar faced boy you are. 

200,000K miles is outstanding for a car........ you sure got your money's worth out of it. Really glad to hear it was used to transport animals.


----------



## brianne

*Amazing memory*

I snapped a quick picture of Chumlee as he was sprawled on his back on the bathroom floor. He always looks so silly when he lays like this! 

As soon as I came into the bathroom, he watched me warily for signs of opening the vanity door where his dreaded ear medicine was kept - 4 years ago!!!! It amazes me that he still remembers this.

I may start another thread to ask if anyone else's dog has such a memory...

Chum continues to do well, going for walks and rides and having his favorite Sunday breakfast - a cooked egg on top of his food.

Last weekend I went away for a girls weekend in NYC. It was exhausting but so much fun. When I got home, Chumlee charged down the stairs and I received such a joyful, enthusiastic greeting. He acted like I had been gone for ages instead of a couple of days. It was quite a display. :smooch:

DH and DS had been gone for a week just a few days prior to my trip and when they returned home, Chum, well, was much more, um, relaxed when greeting them. It led to many eye-rolls and disparaging comments about Chum's loyalty and love for them...


----------



## swishywagga

Bless him, loving the "up the wall" look!, Barnaby used to do the same thing.

It's so cute that you got such a wonderful greeting after your trip, I'm sure you must be his "favourite" 22 human!!.

Please pass on some Easter treats and hugs from to precious Chum xxx


----------



## brianne

*14 today!*

I am so happy to report that Chumlee is 14 awesome years old today!

I was nervous when adopting him at age 6 that we wouldn't have him for long. I've kept my fingers and toes crossed, threw salt over my shoulder, knocked on wood, and was very careful to never step on a sidewalk crack  - all kinds of very silly, superstitious things in the attempt to keep Chum with us. And it worked!  

I'm very grateful that his 2 previous families weren't clever enough to see what a wonderful dog they had and that they turned him over to rescue so he could come to join our family. This is where he was always meant to be.

Happy Birthday, Chumlee!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm also going to wish Chumlee a Happy Birthday over here, in case the other thread does get deleted. 14 is indeed awesome! He is lucky he wound up with you to live out the best years of his life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Birthday Chumlee!


----------



## LynnC

Happy 14th Birthday Chumlee !!!!!


----------



## brianne

I haven't been on the forum for a year now. It has changed.

Anyways, I figured while I was here to send my condolences to Towhee's mom, I would do a very brief update of Chumlee's thread.

🎂🧡 *Chumlee turned 15 years old this week and celebrated with a steak dinner, a new toy and a walk at his favorite place. *

He is still doing relatively well. Lately he has begun experiencing some age-related aches and pains, some weakness in his rear legs, eyes not as sharp as they used to be, etc. 

In case any Senior owners look here for advice on helping their seniors I will share that the things that help Chum the most are supplements. He gets a great quality fish oil on his food every day for joints and mobility. I also give him a Cosequin chew daily, and I have found some wonderful food-based vitamin supplements for him that he devours (I'm not sure if it's ok to name the product so I won't). The product I found that has helped his rear leg weakness is called Duralactin. It's a natural supplement to help with inflammatory issues like arthritis. I'm pretty sure I read about it on this forum ages ago.

He still begs for treats and has a typical Golden Retriever bottomless pit appetite. He's still amazing and I'm so grateful to still have him in my life.

I guess that's it. Chumlee and I wish everyone the very best.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so happy Chumlee is still doing well and enjoying life! I give my 3 year old boy fish oil, Dasuquin and also a duralactin once in a while. Please mention the vitamin supplements you give Chumlee. I'm hoping to have that info to help my boy as he ages. I don't think it's against the rules (as long as you don't supply a link?) Also, a big Happy Birthday, Chumlee!!!


----------



## Ffcmm

15 years old! thats amazing, thank you for sharing, I hope he continues to thrive!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 15th Birthday to Chumlee-that's fantastic!

You can recommend products, include a link if you wish as long as the products aren't anything you're selling or gaining any type of financial gain from. 

The Old Golds are very special, my first boy lived to be 15.5. 
Enjoy this time with Chumlee. 

Nice to see you again.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 15th Birthday Gorgeous Chumlee, I hope you had the best day! 

I'm so glad to see you and your mum here again, hugs and cyber socks flying over! xxx


----------



## brianne

The vitamin I give to Chum is from Earth Animal. It's an all-natural, food-sourced supplement for all ages. He has taken them for over a year now. Also my niece's lab mix was having lots of allergy issues and other skin and ear troubles and shortly after he started taking them, things improved tremendously.

The website gives detailed information about what it contains and the purpose. 









Dr. Bob Goldstein's New Daily Health Nuggets – Dogs


Description Another Way...to nourish Most dry dog and canned foods are subjected to very high heat temperatures. destroying almost all the essential nutrients in the food. These foods are over-processed and dogs, just like people, can't flourish on this alone. Do you cook your vitamins? Niether...




shop.earthanimal.com





The other Earth Animal product I give Chum occasionally is called Zen Tabs. Calming for restless nights and seems to soothe minor aches and pains.

It's nice to see everyone. Even though I rarely post anymore, I still check in once in a while.


----------



## tikiandme

brianne said:


> The vitamin I give to Chum is from Earth Animal. It's an all-natural, food-sourced supplement for all ages. He has taken them for over a year now. Also my niece's lab mix was having lots of allergy issues and other skin and ear troubles and shortly after he started taking them, things improved tremendously.
> 
> The website gives detailed information about what it contains and the purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Bob Goldstein's New Daily Health Nuggets – Dogs
> 
> 
> Description Another Way...to nourish Most dry dog and canned foods are subjected to very high heat temperatures. destroying almost all the essential nutrients in the food. These foods are over-processed and dogs, just like people, can't flourish on this alone. Do you cook your vitamins? Niether...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.earthanimal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other Earth Animal product I give Chum occasionally is called Zen Tabs. Calming for restless nights and seems to soothe minor aches and pains.
> 
> It's nice to see everyone. Even though I rarely post anymore, I still check in once in a while.


Thanks for the info. I hope sweet Chumlee is having a great Birthday!


----------



## brianne

Chum's operation 

Around mid-June, I noticed that Chumlee's eye was "weeping" a little bit and at times he looked like he was winking and holding his eye closed. It was time for his regular check up so off we went to the vet. I asked them to look at his eye. Nothing remarkable. A couple days later, the eye didn't look better so back we went. This time they discovered a small superficial scratch on his cornea. Sent us home with eye drops and a 2 week re-check.

Nearly 2 weeks later, things weren't any better. My vet said that the scratch was not healing - or if it was healing, Chum kept trying to rub the eye which un-did any healing.

The vet suggested a grid keratotomy was the only option to fix Chum's eye. I really like and trust my vet, but I got a referral to a veterinary ophthalmologist. At first I was told that there was quite a waiting list, but after pleading my case (and begging profusely), they took him in quickly. The vet has quite a soft spot for seniors and for rescue dogs.  

Chum had his grid keratotomy on June 25th. It was done with local anesthesia (numbing eye drops) with him wide awake and being bribed with chicken. The whole operation was done pretty quickly. 

Things seem to be healing nicely, but oh! the Cone of Shame! Poor, poor Chumlee seems absolutely miserable. He is due for a re-check this Thursday, 7/9, but this has been the longest 2 weeks of our lives! His mobility at age 15 is a little bit shaky, but the cone makes it so much worse. Completely heartbreaking to see his face and know that he doesn't understand why this horrid cone is on his head. 😢

Please wish us luck for good news at the re-check and strength to get through these next few days.


----------



## tikiandme

The best of luck to you and sweet Chumlee. I hope his eye heals quickly.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending get well wishes and hugs to sweet Chumlee, oh that face makes me feel so sad for him x


----------



## cwag

Poor, sweet Chumlee. I hope he can lose the cone soon. He looks like he needs more chicken


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Poor Chumlee, he really knows how to work that look........

Hope his eye heals quickly and his re-check is great!


----------



## brianne

48 hours and counting until the re-check. Poor Chum is so desperate to be able to scratch his own ears again and go up the stairs without the cone getting caught and making him fall. Have I mentioned how much I HATE that cone?! I'm not much of a drinker, but I admit to eyeing the bottle of wine in my refrigerator - sometimes at 8 AM !


----------



## brianne

*15 1/2 !!*

Actually, he's 15 years, 7 months since I forgot to post anything last month.

Chum continues to do quite well. Definitely slowing down, but overall, pretty good. 

His mobility isn't bad, but I'm afraid I have let his nails get a little long and that doesn't help. The last time I trimmed his nails, I nicked the quick and it bled and bled. I felt awful so I have been reluctant to trim them myself again. He goes to the vet on Monday to have them trim his nails.

I confess to be doing a bit of grieving because he can no longer climb the stairs to our bedroom so he sleeps downstairs now. The stairs are pretty steep. For a while, DS carried him upstairs each night and Chum was happy with this. However, when he wakes up in the morning, he needs to be encouraged to move around a bit to limber up his back legs before attempting to go downstairs independently. A couple of times he woke up before me and headed right to the stairs without doing any of the required stretching. This led to a couple of falls down the stairs which scared me to death. No more sleeping upstairs for Chum. 

It killed me and I think I cried the whole time, but I have moved all of Chumlee's gear downstairs. 

The good news is that Chum can still climb and descend the deck stairs independently to potty. He loves spending time sniffing around the backyard where the pesky cat, squirrels and the opossum have been. He and I go outside daily to walk the perimeter (2 acres) and he "patrols" the yard, checking for any intruders. 

He has an ongoing feud with the neighbor's cat which is keeping him on his toes. The silly feline comes up onto the deck and stares in the glass sliding door which causes Chumlee to go nuts! He leaps off his bed and puts on quite a display, warning that cat to leave! I think it's really helping to keep him "young" and alert. He was quite despondent when the cat didn't show up for a few days.

Other than taking a pain med for some arthritis, he is doing remarkably well. I'm counting my blessings every single day that I have a 15.5 year old Golden who is still quite healthy. 

Chum is getting ready for Christmas and has given me a list a mile long: Cheez-its, gullie sticks, little biscuits, big biscuits, medium biscuits...." Let's hope Santa has a short memory and doesn't remember that little hole in the wall that Chum created recently by nibbling...


----------



## swishywagga

It warms my heart to hear that Chumlee is doing so well, even better that he's got that bad puddy ol tat under control. I'm sure that Santa Paws will bring everything on Chum's list, he has a special fondness for senior pups as do I!. 

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and a healthy and happy New Year x


----------



## brianne

*15 2/3 !*

Yes, indeed, we celebrated Chum's 15 2/3 birthday earlier this month, complete with a little meat cake and some cheese.

And for Christmas, it seems Santa DOES have a short memory and a soft spot for seniors since Chumlee got a ridiculous amount of treats and presents. His favorite is the Earth Animal No Hide chew (picture) - very chewy and satisfying without the risks of other chews.

Chum continues to do pretty well. I swear that the neighbor's cat is part of the reason. Chumlee keeps an eagle-eye out for the cat and loves to posture and bark at him through the glass sliding door. It seems to keep Chum alert and engaged when he has to watch out for "the enemy" to show up.

Chum also keeps a strict watch on everyone's car keys and gets up and trots to the door whenever he hears the jingle of keys. Of course he is rewarded often with rides and walks at his favorite places. 

And like all Goldens, Chum still lives to eat. He hasn't really encountered many foods he won't consume if given the chance. I found that I have to count out his treats that he's allowed in a day and then threaten DH and DS within an inch of their lives not to exceed that amount. Chum is such a persuasive guy that he was getting far more that was good for him. 

For a nearly 16 year old Super Senior, he's doing pretty awesome. I feel blessed to have him still. And have I mentioned once or twice (or a million times) how much I love, love LOVE this old boy?

Hope all of you are doing well and wishing everyone a very healthy 2021!


----------



## swishywagga

It's really made my day to hear that Chum is doing so well, incredible he's almost 16!. Sending you all my love and hugs "Super Senior Champion Chum"xxx


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful update, great to hear how well Chumlee is doing and enjoying life. 

I enjoyed this part and can relate-

"Chum continues to do pretty well. I swear that the neighbor's cat is part of the reason. Chumlee keeps an eagle-eye out for the cat and loves to posture and bark at him through the glass sliding door. It seems to keep Chum alert and engaged when he has to watch out for "the enemy" to show up. "


----------



## brianne

Sweet 16 - my gorgeous boy! 💗

Another long span between updates. 

Last month on 5/21, my handsome Chumlee celebrated his Sweet 16th Birthday !

Words really can't express how happy I am to still have him with us to celebrate. I decided to throw a (small) outdoor party for him with 2 couples who are dear friends. I had a huge poster printed with his picture and hung it on our front fence with balloons, inviting cars to "honk, it's my 16th birthday!" Almost everyone who drove by honked and shouted which made us so happy. Thankfully my neighbors are animal-lovers so nobody minded the ruckus.

DS somewhat indignantly suggested that we made a bigger deal over Chum's 16th birthday than his own 16th birthday. Ummmmm, well, maybe....🤫

Chumlee's "arch enemy", the neighbor's cat, hung out at the party with us, staying out of Chum's reach but keeping him entertained. Chum was treated to a steak dinner and endless belly rubs and ear rubs. Oh, and a piece of dog-friendly peanut butter birthday cake. It was a wonderful, fun day and one that I will cherish the memory of.

Health-wise Chumlee continues to do pretty well. A little arthritis pain which we give him meds for. And some mobility limitations but nothing awful, thankfully. He still begs for walks and jumps to his feet when someone grabs their car keys. And like a typical Golden, he still loves to eat. All of these things make my heart very glad, although we are mindful to keep his weight under control.

I guess that's it. When we adopted Chum nearly 10 years ago, I never dared to imagine that he would still be with us at this ripe age. I try to cherish each day with him and not look too far into the future.

I love this quote and think of it often:








_“Be happy in the moment, that’s enough. Each moment is all we need, not more.” — Mother Teresa _

Here's a picture of the birthday boy.


----------



## aesthetic

Happy 16th Chumlee!!! He looks great for a 16 year old!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 16th Chumlee!


----------



## tikiandme

Happy Birthday, Chumlee!


----------



## diane0905

Happy birthday to Chumlee! What a blessing to have him for so long. He's looks so sweet.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Birthday Gorgeous Boy, what a wonderful day you had, I think of you often and I'm so happy that you're still doing so well.

Please ask your mum to give you extra treats from me and make sure you keep showing the cat whose boss!, sending you all my love and hugs Chumlee xxx


----------



## cwag

Sweet Chumlee, 16 years old and still awesomely cool. Happy, happy birthday!


----------



## 3goldens2keep

Fine looking 'Time Wise' pup you have.....Happy Birthday, Chumlee...


----------



## goldy1

Happy Birthday Dear Chumlee - you look great !!!


----------



## Ivyacres

Happy Sweet 16 Chumlee! What a wonderful post about your special boy.


----------



## brianne

*Chumlee has officially been with us 10 years! *

I can't believe how the time has flown. I remember the day so well when my then 12 year old son and I jumped in the car that morning and drove 5 hours to New York state to adopt Chumlee sight unseen and then 5 hours home.

Everything just felt right about the adoption. The rescue people were wonderful and amazing. After having 3 unsuccessful homes in his 6 years prior to being surrendered to rescue, the group decided that they would bend some of their own rules (1) adopting only in their immediate vicinity and 2) forgoing the fenced yard mandate) and put their faith in us to give Chumlee his true forever home. I'm happy to say we kept our promises to them and to Chumlee. It's been a fantastic decade and I thank heavens every day that his previous 3 families weren't clever enough to see what a wonderful dog Chumlee is. Definitely their loss.

The most embarrassing part of the adoption came on the ride home. Apparently Chum was a little over-excited about it all and he proceeded to hump a blanket in the hatchback most of the ride home on full display of all the other drivers on the highway!  I confess I didn't know what to do with this brand-new dog who wasn't listening to me. My son and I made a pact to put on our sunglasses and look straight ahead, trying not to notice the reactions of the other drivers. We laugh about it now, but wow! it was a long ride home....

One of our first excursions after his adoption was to take Chumlee along to my son's soccer practice. After practice was over, Chum practically pulled my arm off to get to the wild pack of 12 year old boys! He wasn't happy until he was right in the middle of the group. Everyone got slobbered on and Chum's tail would not stop wagging. I don't know who was happier - Chumlee or the boys 

So Chumlee is now 16 1/4 years old! We're celebrating everything at this point. He went to the vet yesterday for a check-up and got a really good report except that he has gained 4 pounds! Cutting back on the treats and increasing the exercise effective immediately. The reduction in treats is sure to bring out the stink-eye in Chum. 

I guess that's all for now. Thanks for letting me reminisce about one of the happiest days of our lives 💗

Here's a picture of Chum reacting to the news about reduced treat rations...


----------



## Ivyacres

Welcome Chumlee to the senior group. I love his sugar face!


----------



## swishywagga

Precious boy, you make me smile and fill my heart with joy. I'm so glad you're doing well, keep stealing those socks and making your family and all your fans here proud!. Sending love and hugs to you, (your number one fan in the UK!) xxx


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Chumlee looks great, wonderful to hear he's 16 1/4 years old. 

Have to agree, cutting back on the treats and increasing exercise is no fun.....


----------



## goldy1

What a great post about Chumlee's adoption day. So glad he found you and you him and that you brought a world pf love to this special boy. Please keep the posts and smiles coming!


----------



## tikiandme

What a great story about Chumlee! Keep up the good work,Chum!


----------



## A Golden to love

Great, heartwarming story


----------



## brianne

So as we are nearing the end of 2021, I think it's time for an update to Chumlee's thread. Feeling a little sleepy this morning so I will apologize in advance for any rambling.

Last month during Thanksgiving week Chumlee turned 16.5. We were so excited and happy about the milestone. And, hey, what a great excuse for cake! Chumlee got a small but yummy NY sirloin steak grilled rare which he was ecstatic about. Served a string cheese stick on the side. He finished up his meal with a frosty paws ice cream cup and a mini vanilla cupcake. He was forced to endure us singing a loud, off-key "happy birthday" song to him but I think he forgave us since we served him such a special meal.  

Chumlee has been getting more exercise and fewer treats and has successfully dropped those extra 4 pounds I mentioned in my earlier post, plus a couple more, bringing him back to his handsome, svelte physique. He loves the extra walks and the time we spend with him and the exercise certainly doesn't hurt DH or I, either. Win-win. 

We got some snow in the last couple of weeks which makes Chumlee deliriously happy. I tried to get a photo of him making snow angels but I'm such an awful photographer. I had to settle for taking a picture of him in the snow. The other good thing about snow is that Chum keeps asking to go outside which means descending and climbing the deck stairs which helps with keeping him strong. Another win-win!

Over this Christmas break, several of DS' lifelong friends have been dropping by to say hello. One of the boys, DS best friend Lucas is the one I refer to as "my other son". When they were younger Chumlee liked to tag along when I picked DS up at school. Chumlee always reacted with the same ecstatic greeting, wagging his tail/butt so hard that the whole car shook, whether it was DS or Lucas that he saw. (Lucas is Chum's favorite, too.). This week Lucas stopped by in the middle of the day. I was confused and told him that DS was working. He replied, "I know. I came over to see Chum, if that's ok." He got the usual happy greeting from Chum and then proceeded to take him outside for a nice, leisurely walk in the yard. So heartwarming. Have I mentioned how much I love "my other son"? 💗

This morning Chumlee gave me another smile. I was taking some things out of the closet where the dog food and treats are kept. At that moment my phone rang and of course it was upstairs so I ran upstairs to grab it. Chum, aka The Opportunist, trotted over to the treat container, pushed the lid off and proceeded to snag a biscuit before I could get back downstairs! I definitely admire his "I'll take what I want." attitude at 16.5. A true Golden Retriever who is always thinking about food. 

My absolute favorite Christmas gift this year, hands down, was just having Chum to share it with. Time is such a precious gift. I have really been working hard on staying "in the moment" and just enjoying it. Whenever I start fretting about Chumlee's age or start "pre-grieving" for him, I keep reminding myself to be more like a dog and savor the good times as they are happening.

Wishing all of my GRF friends, 2 legged and 4 legged, a happy and healthy 2022.

One of my favorite quotes:

"Resolve to keep happy, and your joy and you shall form an invincible host against difficulties." Hellen Keller

All the best.
brianne & Chumlee


----------



## Sweet Girl

16.5 is so amazing!! Love this update. And he looks great. Sounds like he is a happy and healthy guy - good on you for getting off the four pounds! Every little thing counts when joints are getting old and tired. And so great that he is getting to enjoy another season of snow!


----------



## cwag

That is so great to hear. Give Chumlee a big hug from me. I appreciate the reminder to live in the moment.


----------



## goldy1

Great update on Chumlee. He looks fantastic !
All your thoughts about enjoying the present moments is a good reminder and I will make that an additional new year's resolution. Happy New Year!


----------



## swishywagga

This made my heart so warm. I'm so happy that Chum continues to do so well. Sending love, hugs and a zillion treats to my favourite forum senior. Wishing you all a happy, healthy and safe 2022 xxx


----------



## roofystew

It is great to hear Chum is doing well and yes it’s such a blessing to be able to spend the holidays together ! Your update made me feel so happy at same time teary eyed cuz Chumlee face reminds me so much of my first golden! Sending love and wishing another happy and healthy new year for Chumlee!!


----------



## brianne

I started this thread in the middle of a blizzard four years ago. Today we are in the middle of a blizzard called Kenan which is blanketing the northeast with over a foot of snow in many places, so I thought it would be a good time to make a short update on Chumlee's thread.

Until today we haven't seen a lot of snow in our area this season. Plenty of arctic temperatures for the whole month, but very little snow. Like most Goldens, Chumlee LOVES snow. It makes him so happy. Just as the storm was starting, DH and I decided to take Chum for a walk in the woods behind our house. Chum was overjoyed! A nice roll in the snow, taste-testing some snowflakes and a mini bout of zoomies that were fun to watch. Some of the areas were a little tough but he was determined to keep up with us. We had to help him over a couple of fallen trees, but overall he was quite independent. Pretty impressive for a 16 2/3 year old! 

After 20 minutes he came inside and promptly conked out for a long nap. Later this afternoon, with much more snow on the ground we went out for a short jaunt in the yard. He ate a little more snow and had another short zoomie session. A very, very














happy day for Chumlee!

I might have mentioned it once or twice before, but I just LOVE this dog 🥰


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It is so great to read how fantastic Chumlee is doing at 16 2/3, he looks great too. 
Enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## swishywagga

Bless your amazing boy, he's absolutely incredible!.

Keep smiling and enjoying life precious Chumlee, we love you x


----------



## goldy1

He is an AMAZING boy and I love reading your uplifting posts!


----------



## brianne

Another blizzard, another short update for Chumlee's thread.

On 2/21, Chumlee officially turned 16 3/4. Did I mention that we are celebrating absolutely EVERYTHING now? 

Steak and shrimp kebabs for dinner, and 2 (or maybe 3) bags of new treats. Low calorie, of course. And a mini vanilla cupcake with peanut butter frosting. DH and DS were silently rolling their eyes when they thought I didn't notice but they obediently sang happy birthday with me because they knew they wouldn't get any kebabs and cupcakes if they didn't. Honestly, much like Golden Retrievers, those 2 would do anything for food. 

Chum is still doing well. Maybe a little less sure-footed than earlier, stumbles a little more, but overall he is doing good.

The neighbor's cat has practically moved in with us. He's kind of drawn to Chum but mostly keeps a respectful distance. And Chum feels like a hotshot that he can send the cat scampering away with just a glance in the cat's direction. I really believe the cat is keeping him young. Please don't tell Chumlee that I shared this, but I actually saw him sniffing the cat a little and trying to initiate some play! 

So thankfully, nothing big to report, just grateful for our "boring, quiet" life with Chum and trying to enjoy each moment.

Going outside soon to play in the snow with the old man. 

And in case I haven't mentioned it lately..I just LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this dog!🥰


----------



## goldy1

brianne said:


> Another blizzard, another short update for Chumlee's thread.
> 
> On 2/21, Chumlee officially turned 16 3/4. Did I mention that we are celebrating absolutely EVERYTHING now?
> . . .
> *And in case I haven't mentioned it lately..I just LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this dog!*🥰


We would never guess LOL !!!
Happy Birthday from us!


----------



## brianne

A short update on Chumlee. 

Chum was looking and smelling a little, um, frowsy despite my attempts to clean him so I took him to the groomer last week. She is so kind and gentle with Chum and he likes her a lot. He mostly lays down in the tub while he gets bathed because standing still for long periods tires him out. It's more work for her but she really enjoys Chumlee and has told me she'll do anything to make him happy (and of course I give her a handsome tip, too).  

When it was time to pick him up, she texted me to let me know and also told me that Chumlee now had a girlfriend!! For those of you following his thread you know that he has always been dog-reactive to most dogs, except an occasional female, but certainly has never, ever had a canine friend!

We drove in the yard and the groomer's husband was strolling around the yard with Chumlee and his new girlfriend, Willa. She is a chubby and very friendly cocker spaniel. We were so happy watching Chum enjoy himself with her. Also with them was an odd Chinese Crested wearing some kind of pajamas that Chum was pointedly ignoring (and who could blame him! 😆). Willa and Chumlee hated to say goodbye and Willa even tried to climb in the car to go with us. 🥰

Anyways, I just had to share Chum's happy news. I may have to send him to the groomer the next time Willa goes to be groomed. 😄


----------



## diane0905

Awwww, this thread makes me smile. I’m so glad Chumlee is happy and has a sweetheart.


----------



## Ivyacres

This made me smile too!


----------



## swishywagga

Oh Chum it's great you have a lady friend, made me smile so much just thinking of you and Willa!


----------



## tikiandme

How great is this! It's never to late to fall in love, right Chumlee?


----------



## brianne

I could be just a teeny tiny bit biased, but .....have you ever seen a dog who is THIS gorgeous at 17 years old?!! 

On May 21, 2022 we celebrated Chumlee's 17th birthday. To say we were thrilled, grateful and overjoyed is probably an understatement. He was truly "King for the Day" with loads and loads of attention from his faithful admirers, ribeye steak, belly rubs galore and a small cupcake with peanut butter frosting to celebrate. And of course, the neighbor's cat attended to keep things interesting. A pretty fantastic day.

Overall he continues to do pretty well although he has some myelopathy issues in his rear legs that flare up from time to time. He gets several short walks every day to keep as mobile as possible. A couple of weeks ago he lost a nail on his rear foot from stumbling on the stairs and it made him lame for a couple of days. A course of antibiotics kept him from getting an infection and now he seems as good as new.

I'm trying very hard to stay "in the moment" and enjoy our time together. Every single day is a gift. 17 1/12 and counting.
















And have I mentioned lately how much I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this dog?!!! 🥰 💕


----------



## cwag

Chumlee looks fantastic! Hearing of your sweet boy going strong at 17 gives me hope. Best wishes for more happy days ahead.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 17th Birthday to Chumlee, he looks fantastic!


----------



## Sweet Girl

17!!! He looks amazing and happy. I wish you many more days like this!

Is there a lot of longevity in his pedigree?


----------



## swishywagga

Happy, Happy, Birthday x 17 gorgeous Chumlee, it's heartwarming to hear you're doing well and looking fabulous in your photos. Sending love and hugs from your number one fan in the UK xxx


----------



## Sankari

Happy birthday Chumlee!! You look amazing and I wish you many, many, many more birthdays! I wonder what's your secret to your fantastic old age - you look incredible! 😊


----------



## brianne

Sweet Girl said:


> Is there a lot of longevity in his pedigree?


I honestly have no idea about his pedigree because he is a rescue dog. I adopted him from NY state near Albany. Clearly, he is not a well-bred Golden (please don't tell Chum I said this because I'd have to deny it. ), probably from a backyard breeder. I guess it's just pure luck. I don't know much about dog DNA tests - I wonder if it could identify some of his lines??

Thank you so much for the birthday wishes. 🧡


----------



## brianne

swishywagga said:


> Happy, Happy, Birthday x 17 gorgeous Chumlee, it's heartwarming to hear you're doing well and looking fabulous in your photos. Sending love and hugs from your number one fan in the UK xxx


Chumlee sends lots of clean cyber socks and sloppy kisses to his very favorite person from across the pond! 💟


----------



## Sweet Girl

brianne said:


> I honestly have no idea about his pedigree because he is a rescue dog. I adopted him from NY state near Albany. Clearly, he is not a well-bred Golden (please don't tell Chum I said this because I'd have to deny it. ), probably from a backyard breeder. I guess it's just pure luck. I don't know much about dog DNA tests - I wonder if it could identify some of his lines??
> 
> Thank you so much for the birthday wishes. 🧡


Wow - that IS lucky. I love his photos - he looks so alert and bright and happy. I'm not sure if DNA could tell you specific lines either. Oh, well. Just enjoy his sweet self.


----------



## tikiandme

Happy Birthday dear Chumlee!


----------



## brianne

Chumlee update - digestive upsets and wobbly legs

Most of my updates about Chumlee have been pretty positive. This time, not so much. 

In the last couple of weeks he just seems, um, older, for lack of a better description. He's been a little less anxious for his walks which is out of character for him.

Poor Chumlee has been having a few bouts of loose stool for the last several days. He saw the vet who prescribed a probiotic and an anti-diarrheal med. The pumpkin I tried to give him seemed to not have much effect. He has been eating rice and hamburger and things are slowly improving a bit.

The other issue plaguing him has been wobbly rear legs. The degenerative myelopathy seems to be progressing some, making Chum stumble and even fall sometimes. Heartbreaking. He still can go up and down stairs but I watch him carefully. My vet says he feels confident that Chumlee is not in any pain, but the quiet, sympathetic look in his eyes just about killed me.

Yes, I know he's 17 years old. Yes, I know he won't live forever. Yes, I know these changes are to be expected. It just SUCKS, that's all. 😢

I recognize that this must sound so incredibly selfish to those of you who have lost your beloved Goldens far too young. I should be - and AM - very, very grateful to have had Chumlee to this fantastic ripe old age. I'm just not ready to lose him yet. Honestly, we're never ready to lose them, of course.💔

If any of Chum's friends here on GRF could spare the time, I would be forever grateful for positive energy, prayers, good thoughts, healing energy, happy vibes sent his way - anything at all. I'm just putting it out to the universe that we could use some positive help as we continue our journey. Please.

Thank you in advance.

I'm trying very hard to stay "in the moment" and not cry when I am with him since I don't want him to feel this "bad energy" from me. It's hard.

To end with something a little positive, Chum still loves to eat. At our 4th if July cookout yesterday, he swiped a hotdog from our unsuspecting friend, and gobbled up a piece of steak that might have been dropped, um, accidentally.

And I would be remiss if I didn't tell you all how much I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this dog! 💕💕💕


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so sorry to hear that Chum is having some issues, I honestly think we never have them long enough regardless of how long we have them by our sides. It's also so lovely of you to share him with us all here, it truly is possible to love a dog you've never met.

I'm sending over lots of love, hugs, prayers and positive thoughts to your amazing boy. Feel better soon Chumlee, I need you to keep sending me cyber socks!. With love from your number one fan across the pond xxx


----------



## CharSid

Sending positive thoughts and hugs to both Chumlee and you. 🙏🏻


----------



## nolefan

Thank you for sharing that Chum swiped the hotdog yesterday - that makes me smile. I am glad food is still making him happy and he's part of the party. I just wanted to give you a hug for trying to stay in the moment. I wasted a lot of the time at the end with my first Golden because I couldn't stop crying even though he wasn't gone yet. Take the photos and let him ride through the drive thru for a burger or ice cream with you and don't wait a day too late to set him free. It sounds like Chumlee has been the luckiest of Goldens to land with you and I know you'll see him through this chapter with love and grace.


----------



## tikiandme

Sending positive vibes, good thoughts, and lots of love sweet Chumlee's way......Hugs to you and Chumlee!


----------



## Sankari

I'm so sorry to hear this about Chumlee.. I am sending both of you lots of prayers and positive thoughts.. 🤞🏽🙏🏽


----------



## brianne

Thank you all so much for the positive thoughts and prayers. 💕 I can't tell you what it means to me. So comforting.



nolefan said:


> let him ride through the drive thru for a burger or ice cream with you


Great idea! 🥰 I think we're going to expand our horizons a little bit to go to other favorite places in our town that Chum has always enjoyed. Sometimes the obvious just escapes me! It's definitely more of a challenge to load Chumlee in the car but absolutely worth the effort. Anything for this boy! I remember our Bridge girl Sophie would get a little down in the dumps and bored with seeing the same old yard day after day. A trip to the dog park to sniff new smells would always perk her up for days.

Chumlee had a really good afternoon/evening last night and insisted on being brushed for a very long time. (You want me to brush you and tell you how handsome and fabulous you are for 2 hours - sure! Anything you say, Chum ).

He is currently demanding breakfast. Please keep those positive thoughts coming! 🎈


----------



## brianne

swishywagga said:


> I'm sending over lots of love, hugs, prayers and positive thoughts to your amazing boy. Feel better soon Chumlee, I need you to keep sending me cyber socks!. With love from your number one fan across the pond xxx


Chum says, "Thank you soooo much, Auntie Swishy!" and sends his love.


----------



## Sankari

brianne said:


> Thank you all so much for the positive thoughts and prayers. 💕 I can't tell you what it means to me. So comforting.
> 
> 
> Great idea! 🥰 I think we're going to expand our horizons a little bit to go to other favorite places in our town that Chum has always enjoyed. Sometimes the obvious just escapes me! It's definitely more of a challenge to load Chumlee in the car but absolutely worth the effort. Anything for this boy! I remember our Bridge girl Sophie would get a little down in the dumps and bored with seeing the same old yard day after day. A trip to the dog park to sniff new smells would always perk her up for days.
> 
> Chumlee had a really good afternoon/evening last night and insisted on being brushed for a very long time. (You want me to brush you and tell you how handsome and fabulous you are for 2 hours - sure! Anything you say, Chum ).
> 
> He is currently demanding breakfast. Please keep those positive thoughts coming! 🎈



So glad to hear this... I hope everything only goes positive for you and Chumlee 😊 He's definitely handsome and fabulous if he insisted on that! Sending both of you more positive vibes 🤗


----------



## Sweet Girl

It absolutely does suck and you are not being at all selfish. Not in the least. It is so hard to see them get older. I am definitely sending you and Chumlee all my positive thoughts and energy. I'm so glad to see he has since had a better day - I hope you both have many more of those to come!


----------



## brianne

*Chumlee has taken a turn...*

for the better !!! 🤞🌞 I feel a little superstitious typing this, but Chum seems to have turned a corner and is acting more like himself again. 

The digestive troubles have mostly cleared up which is a relief. If I could only prevent him from sneaking cat food I think we'd be in even better shape! Those of you following his thread have read that we attribute some of Chum's vigor to watching for the neighbor's cat. We feed the cat on our front porch and Chum has discovered that our screen door doesn't latch properly all the time. At least 3 times he has pushed the door open and helped himself to the cat food. Trying to train everyone to carefully check the door each time when we go in and out...

And we have taken nolefan's advice and have started a "field trip day" once a week, visiting all of Chum's favorite places that we walked him when he was younger and more mobile.

The first field trip we took him on resulted in some "Senior Zoomies" so we know we're on the right track.🥰

Please keep those positive thoughts coming. They're working!


----------



## swishywagga

Such fabulous news, hearing he did senior zoomies warmed my heart 💖. Keep it up Chumlee, we all love you xxx


----------



## Sweet Girl

Yaaay! So happy to see this!! Hope it continues!


----------



## Sankari

That's awesome Chumlee is doing better! What a smart boy for figuring out the screen door! I'm quite new in the forum but I think the adventures of Chumlee are just not over yet... Keep going Chumlee!!🥳😃


----------



## Henry's Mum

What a wonderful thread, I sometimes get tears in my eyes when I think of one day losing Henry (and he's "only" 9). But 17 and going strong, that is inspiring. Enjoy every day!


----------



## brianne

*17 1/3 and still fabulous !*

Another positive update. On 9/21 we celebrated Chumlee's 17.33 birthday. A little surf-n-turf dinner with some Maine lobster and NY sirloin steak and some scrambled eggs with cheese - his favorites. His appetite is still going strong but we are mindful not to overdo, trying to keep his weight in check for his hips sake.

We have increased the walks and I have resorted to borrowing the neighbor's dog to join us because I know how much he enjoys seeing her. I never, EVER thought I would stoop to walking a tiny little toy dog (apologies to those who are fans of little dogs!) but it makes him so happy. And I will do anything to make him happy. Even enduring the smirks of my neighbors who have heard me make snarky remarks for years about "fake dogs".  And the worst part of the whole thing is that I kinda have gotten attached to this ridiculously tiny little mutt! Very embarrassing! 🤭

The field trips continue and also make him very happy. It's amazing how he perks up after a field trip or an outing with the little dog from next door. And the neighbor's cat! The two of them are pretty cozy now. Makes me laugh. Thank heavens for my neighbors or I would have to adopt pets to keep Chumlee happy!

After reading Kaizer's thread and the recommendation of another member about this product, I ordered some Myos Canine Muscle Formula and have begun adding it to his food. It's a little too soon to tell yet if it's making a difference, but he likes it. The reviews and studies about building muscles in dogs who are injured or elderly look promising so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

I'll share a couple recent picture of the handsome ol' boy.

I guess that's it for now. Trying to stay "in the moment" and enjoy my gorgeous














Chumlee.

In anyone forgot, I just love, love, LOVE this dog 💓💓💓💓


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, Chumlee you are such a star. Reading your pupdates makes me so happy. Thanks for the cyber socks too!!. Sending love and hugs to you and your lovely mum x


----------



## brianne

*17 1/2 and still Gorgeous!*

It makes me so happy to type this: *Today we celebrated Chumlee's 17.5 year birthday !*

It's been an interesting time for the last few weeks. Chum has certainly been showing more and more signs of aging and slowing down (yes, I know how ridiculous that sounds at his age!  ).

His back legs aren't getting any stronger and sometimes it's a struggle to get up off the slippery floors. I have carpets all over the place but he always finds the one place with exposed flooring to lay down on. Once we help him onto his feet he's fine but it's heartbreaking that he needs help. We saw the vet and he still feels like Chumlee is not in any pain, just old. 

He has begun getting fussy about his dog food and refusing to eat it. He has eaten the same food since we got him over 11 years ago and suddenly it isn't good enough. Interestingly, he was willing to eat any and all treats offered to him, just not his kibble. (Reminds me of the post - "Are you smarter than a Golden Retriever?" No, I'm definitely NOT )

So, naturally I began over-reacting and panicking and ordered new treats, new supplements and 2 new foods. My poor DH has been pretty supportive but I know he thinks I'm going off the deep end...

The good news is that he really loves the new foods and seems to be thriving on it. The bad news is that it's twice as expensive as his old food. Oh well. Absolutely anything for my handsome boy.








Two or 3 times every week we borrow the neighbor's dog to go for a walk with him. It always perks him up to see her. 

Keeping my fingers crossed, saying my prayers and hoping Chumlee will give me the gift of his presence for this Christmas. That is truly the only thing I want.

For now I'm just enjoying his 17.5 birthday and we both had an extra piece of his vanilla birthday cake with peanut butter frosting.

I just love, love, LOVE this dog! 💗💗💗💗


----------



## aesthetic

17.5 years is such a blessing. I hope you’ll have him around for much longer 💜💜


----------



## swishywagga

I can hardly put into words how happy it makes me to read your update. Chumlee, is quite simply an amazing boy who holds such a special place in my heart. This boy truly deserves an "a la carte" menu each day plus treats!!.
Sending much love and hugs from your favourite Auntie precious Chumlee xxx


----------



## Sweet Girl

He looks so wonderful!! I LOVE seeing your updates - they truly make my day. Sounds like he is doing really well.

PS If you haven't already, maybe try switching to wet food. Much easier for them to eat and they get the automatic hydration. There are some really nutrient-dense ones out there, too, if they don't feel like eating a lot. It's all more expensive than kibble for sure, but as you said, he's 17.5 and you'd do anything for him. 🧡


----------



## Ivyacres

Wow, what a wonderful thread. Love and hugs to Chumlee.


----------



## Sankari

He is definitely still gorgeous! What is your secret to how you have managed to ensure your golden has such a healthy and long life (if this isn't too intrusive)...? I would love for my golden to reach all these milestones too! So happy for Chumlee and wishing him a long and healthy life ahead! 😊


----------



## tikiandme

Happy 17 1/2 sweet Chumlee! Eat whatever you like! You've earned it!


----------



## brianne

Sankari said:


> What is your secret to how you have managed to ensure your golden has such a healthy and long life (if this isn't too intrusive)...?


I have been very fortunate with all the dogs I have had as an adult. The youngest one I lost was 12 years old - my first Golden and my heart and soul dog. Another one was 13 - a rescue Golden. Next dog was 14 years old - English Setter. And my last dog before Chum was a Lab/border collie cross who died at 15 1/2.

Chumlee is a rescue dog, likely from a backyard breeder so I don't think careful breeding or fine genetics has played a role in his long, healthy life.

I would love to take credit for Chumlee's longevity, but truly I think every other Golden lover on this forum does the same thing as I do: feed a good quality food that works for your dog, keep him at a healthy weight, joint supplements, regular exercise, regular veterinary care, keep his mind active with fun games (anything involving food is considered "fun" by Chum!) and lots and lots of LOVE. Exactly what all of us do for our beloved Goldens.

The rest of it I think is just pure Luck or Fate or Destiny - whatever makes the most sense to you. 

I don't have any other explanations but I keep counting my lucky stars for having Chumlee in my life for so long and I wish the same for my fellow Golden lovers here on GRF 💗


----------



## Sankari

brianne said:


> I have been very fortunate with all the dogs I have had as an adult. The youngest one I lost was 12 years old - my first Golden and my heart and soul dog. Another one was 13 - a rescue Golden. Next dog was 14 years old - English Setter. And my last dog before Chum was a Lab/border collie cross who died at 15 1/2.
> 
> Chumlee is a rescue dog, likely from a backyard breeder so I don't think careful breeding or fine genetics has played a role in his long, healthy life.
> 
> I would love to take credit for Chumlee's longevity, but truly I think every other Golden lover on this forum does the same thing as I do: feed a good quality food that works for your dog, keep him at a healthy weight, joint supplements, regular exercise, regular veterinary care, keep his mind active with fun games (anything involving food is considered "fun" by Chum!) and lots and lots of LOVE. Exactly what all of us do for our beloved Goldens.
> 
> The rest of it I think is just pure Luck or Fate or Destiny - whatever makes the most sense to you.
> 
> I don't have any other explanations but I keep counting my lucky stars for having Chumlee in my life for so long and I wish the same for my fellow Golden lovers here on GRF 💗


Thank you for taking the time to reply me back. My apologies again if it was really intrusive - wasn't my intention.. My question was just out of a genuine desire because I hear or read a lot about early passing of Goldens sometimes at 8 or 9 or afflicted with cancers. I'm not denigrating them as bad owners - I just wondered if there was a little secret to your success! 😅 And of course I want my golden to be with me as long as possible and live as healthy as he can 🥲 It's a pity Chumlee was a backyard bred golden but I'm glad he's overcome that, met you and is living a healthy life...

I'm glad and heartened to hear your past dogs had a good healthy lives and passed much later... Perhaps it's indeed luck, fate or destiny as you mentioned but also alot due to you being an amazing owner 😊 Thank you for sharing this - it was inspirational for me 🙏🏽


----------



## brianne

Chumlee's letter to Santa:

Dear Santa,

As I prepare to celebrate my 17th Christmas on Planet Earth, I had just a few things to put on my Christmas list.

I was a rescue dog who needed some help when I was younger to find the perfect home to call my own.

1. Please send your love and support to all the hard-working people in Rescue Groups to keep doing what they’re doing. They work hard and help lots of dogs.

2. Please help the homeless dogs out there to find loving, forever homes where they will be spoiled and cherished like I am. Dogs deserve this, especially us Goldens, who I know are your favorites.

3. Sprinkle a little "Golden" dust on people around the world and remind them to be more like us: loving and kind to everyone.

4. Send love and blessings to all my friends on GRF, 2 legged and 4 legged. Nothing finer than Goldens and their people. And an extra special shout-out to my favorite Auntie Swishie from "Across the Pond". (I don't think my mother has ever taken me to see this Pond, but I'm sure I'd like to take a swim)

5. I know this one is a long shot, but...please cure my mother of her addiction for buying stupid headbands and taking pictures of me wearing them. She has no idea how foolish SHE looks when she puts them on me and giggles and coos and smiles as she snaps picture after picture...it’s pathetic. Please tell her to spend her money on a nice T-bone steak instead.

And, um, pay no attention to the reports of me stealing cat food and hot dogs. This is complete hearsay. I have been a VERY good dog this year, Santa. Trust me.

With love and sloppy kisses,

Chumlee


----------



## swishywagga

Chumlee,

Your letter to Santa is perfect as are you. I'm sending you all my love and hugs across the pond (ask your mum to show you the pond)!.

I hope you have the best Christmas ever, with a t-bone steak 🥩 (I'll tell Santa to make sure to leave you one).
Merry Christmas Chum to you, your mum and family.

With love,


Auntie Nicky oxoxo


----------

